# Transfering a driving license to a Abu Dhabi license



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I think I may have a little problem - I have a UK driving license but I'm a Canadian national. 

I just read that in order to transfer your license to a Abu Dhabi / UAE one both the nationality of the person and the country of issue of the driving license must match. Eg if a UK license then you must also be a UK national.

Two questions therefore:

1) How fussed are they if the nationalities of the documents do not match. 

2) If I can't transfer my document, would I have to then do a driving lesson/exam from scratch?

Cheers!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Last I heard they were "very fussed' and if so you would need to take a test.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

You might get lucky and a "not too fussed" person be at the desk when you make your application.

You don't need to start your driving lessons from scratch - for drivers with previous experience they assess you and you might get away with a short course.

Good news is that the driving test is apparently 6 minutes long!

Good luck


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think that you might be OK - as both your driving licence and your passport are from countries that the UAE allows a direct licence swap.
This is different to cases like an Indian with a UK licence, for instance.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I recall, some time back, seeing a website (RTA or of similar ilk) where you could enter your Nationality and DL Country of origin and get a result as to whether it was transferable or not.

Unfortunately I can no longer find it - probably been removed due to the constantly changing regulations  which is a shame. It did confirm my situation having two different countries as being acceptable (both of which were readily exchangeable countries).


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> I recall, some time back, seeing a website (RTA or of similar ilk) where you could enter your Nationality and DL Country of origin and get a result as to whether it was transferable or not.
> 
> Unfortunately I can no longer find it - probably been removed due to the constantly changing regulations  which is a shame. It did confirm my situation having two different countries as being acceptable (both of which were readily exchangeable countries).


Not sure if I can post a link? Below is the link for the RTA website. The service is called "Transferability Driving License" Which is why you can't find it lol. One of the blue buttons on the page:

https://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal...3/dz/d5/L0lHSkovd0RNQU5rQUVnQSEhLzROVkUvZW4!/


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

nonoa said:


> Not sure if I can post a link? Below is the link for the RTA website. The service is called "Transferability Driving License" Which is why you can't find it lol. One of the blue buttons on the page:
> 
> https://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal...3/dz/d5/L0lHSkovd0RNQU5rQUVnQSEhLzROVkUvZW4!/


That's the one - well done - and yes you are eligible to post the link.


----------

